# IRO Mark V or Specialized Langster (plain) For Clyde



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

Still a few months away from a purchase but have a bit of a dilemma.

I love my LBS - the guys there are fantastic and always address me by name even though I've only purchased one bike there and that was 11 years ago. I buy parts and such through them but never another bike. The first one was an entry level race XC MTB. 

Now I'm to the point of purchasing another bike, this time for road use. Its the bike I'll be using for a triathlon next June. My issue is two fold:

1. Being that I love my LBS I want to support them, but they only offer one (maybe 2) bike that fits my criteria and budget, and that is the Specialized Langster (They are a Spec, Trek, and Giant dealer), and they only have the Langster New York in stock to test ride (I'd be getting the standard Langster - not themed). The Giant Bowery would require a bar change for road bar vs. track bar, Looking to avoid that. Also, I have some questions/issues with the Langster











2. The IRO Mark V is pretty much exactly what I'm looking for and I know that IRO is a good company, but my bike shop is not a dealer, so I'd be ordering online. I'll see these guys at charity rides and consider them friends. I know that I should just order the IRO and stop worrying so much about hurting peoples feelings but I strongly believe in supporting my local LBS as much as possible. 











So, my questions: 
1. Specialized Langster comes with a Carbon _wrapped_ seat post. I'm 290lbs right now... my race weight will hopefully be around 250. I was 235 when I raced MTB's (at 15) and had a low body fat percentage. Seems like this might be an issue on a carbon seat post. Of course I could run my MTB seat post and saddle and just move it between bikes, or use a cheap alloy seat post for 15$ and eliminate this concern, but I'm wondering.

2. Langster comes with Alex R500 wheels - should I be concerned? Bike will only see pavement as I'll ride my older Trek 400 or my MTB on gravel roads. 



Bike will be used for everything from training rides with friends to 100km or 100mi charity rides. Weight of bike isn't really a huge concern but from what I understand both of these weigh roughly the same. Also, they both fit 700x28's which is what I'd look to run. I run 27x1 1/4 (630-32) on my Trek for rougher roads and gravel. Both will be used SS, not Fixed.

I think I covered all my bases. Thanks for reading the book that I wrote.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Are you looking at the latest Langster, the steel one with steel fork? That would be worth waiting for or ordering.


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm looking at the Aluminum/Carbon one. The 2010 Steel Langster Frameset is beautiful but just out of my price range (440 for the frameset puts the built bike above my 700 dollars for the bike budget). I completely agree that the steel one would be worth waiting for if I could afford it!

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## charliethetuna (Jul 11, 2009)

just bought the iro mark v build and i love it. the fit and finish are exceptional. sweet bike and faster than ****.
no disappointments with the iro.


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

My natural Langster with the standard road bars has 1800 mi. on it with one wheel truing. The frame and wheel set are very strong. Great bike! With the right tires it is a very fast bike to hammer on. My favorite after work bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the responses :thumbsup: 

Charlie - great looking bike... and its the one my wife likes more. 
shibaman - thanks. I don't see a lot of people talking about the standard langster so its good to hear from an owner. 


I guess I should just go in and talk to them at the LBS, see what they say. Carbon wrapped seat post is a non issue since its aluminum core and just for looks. Heavier people complain about R500's but if I can go ~500-1000 miles between trueings thats not bad until I can afford some better wheels (probably IRO wheels, ironically, since its cheaper than buying the velocity/formula stuff and having the wheels built). 

I have a while before purchasing so if anyone else wants to chime in with some input it'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Skyphix,

I'm in the exact same situation. I want to support my LBS but, an IRO really fits exactly
what I need now. I've bought four bikes from them and continue to support them when buying other things; they know that.

I think any reasonable shop owner/employee would respect the fact you want what
you want even if they don't sell it. It's a few hundred bucks, not your 10k dream bike
you're buying. 

IF you decide on the IRO and still feel bad about your LBS, bring them a cold six pack
during off-peak shop hours and buy a t-shirt while you're there. They know who's who and what's what with the people they frequently see.

In the end, if they stick their nose up at you, then you were still right in not buying from them.

And Alex wheels? I'm 137 lbs. and I've never had any issues with a set on my fixie. 
I know that may not mean much but, that's all I can offer.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

oops!


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

If there is a weak link on the Langster it MAY be the wheels. I am confident the frame is strong enough for you. It is very stiff at the cranks. I hammer this bike for 52 mi. after work and climb hills by standing and mashing for long distances. I have had 1 wheel true on the bike when it had only a few mi. on it. Since then it has been bullet proof. I am not easy on this bike! It has been a great training bike for me. I am a lot stronger on my geared road bikes since I got my Langster. This is the 2nd one I have had. I used to have and older Rust Brown colored one. I sold it, only to find how much i missed it. Fell in love with the polished natural frame with road drops and bought an other one. NO regrets! :thumbsup:


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. Really appreciate the input.


----------

